# r8 end mill holders - china



## sjr (Mar 26, 2012)

I just got a set of end mill holders with about .002 runout measured inside the id , should i send them back ? i have 1/2" one I got years ago also chinese that shows  under .0005 runout. also on the sloppy holders drilll stock easily fits them for example 1/2" drill rod goes in the 1/2" holder , the good 1/2" holder i have is too small for the drill rod to enter but allows a 1/2" end mill to smoothly enter.  note end mill measures .4995 drill rod .5003 or so.  any input is appreciated  thanks Steve


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like yours are over size as well. I think I would send them back. I purchase mine from a local vender to me, if there is a problem ,exchange or refund is easy.

It is a hit and miss with china endmill holders though. I picked  couple of 1/2 holders last yr, and couldnt get any 1/2 end mill to slide in, they were under size.
I only use them for roughing operations, then switch to collets for the final passes.


----------



## Bill L. (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Steve,it all depends on the accuracy you are willing to live with.I strive to get as close as I can so I would send them back.I have a set of Bisons that have  .0001 or less.I got lucky and bought them on ebay for 50 bucks.I mostly use ER40 collets now days.
Bill L.


----------



## sjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks guys I think I'd be uncomfortable using them, with that runout why bother tramming the head. Got them at wholesale tools online , had problems with them on returns before , even with the shipping lose I think I'm better off without them. Thanks again  Steve


----------



## sjr (Mar 27, 2012)

Well sending them back to wholesale tools after getting one that was backordered that checked at .0005 runout which is about the runout i had on an older 1/2 one also china made. 
The good one is labeled shars  so i guess I'll try them if I need one. Wholesale tools wants the hole set back and says its up to me if i want a refund or exchange but i cant keep the good one and just exchange the 3 bad ones they sent, i have to send the 4 and then get back 4 others. Funny they had no problem sending me out 3 to begin with and make me wait for the 4th that was on back-order with them .


----------



## mfim (Mar 27, 2012)

This is quite run of the mill for the newer china tooling and other stuff also . They are not held to the same standards as American mfrs that wish to sell in this country. NO quality control whatsoever in that country, only what they wish to impose upon themselves. A pretty uneven playing field for American workers. SAD


----------

